# Apple TV - Time Capsule - Macbook Air - TV



## Liquify (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

voila j'ai quelques questions concernant la possibilité de lire les films qui sont installés sur ma Time Capsule directement sur ma télé.

J'ai internet par le biais d'une Bbox en fibre optique, et apparemment il est impossible d'accéder au time capsule à travers elle.

D'habitude, j'utilise une simple clé USB (contenant les films) que je branche au téléviseur. Or je rencontre certains problèmes de codecs (même chose si je branche la clé sur la bbox).

Je cherche donc à accéder à ma time capsule à partir de ma télé. Et à part l'Apple TV, je ne vois pas vraiment de solutions.

En revanche, je ne sais pas si l'image de l'ordinateur (qui fait passerelle avec la TC) est renvoyait sur la télé avec qualité ?

Je sais, ça fait beaucoup de question, mais j'aimerai être sur de mon coup avant d'investir dans un Apple TV .

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, bonne soirée.


----------



## Herugul (21 Novembre 2013)

Tu ne pourras pas lire directement les fichiers stockés sur ta TC.
En revanche, la Time Capsule ayant un partage de fichier disponible depuis le réseau, il faut une application de type lecteur multimédia genre ACE Player (je ne suis plus certain du nom, l'icône de l'application est un triangle blanc sur fond vert). Avec cette application, on parcoure les fichiers de la TC, on lance la lecture puis on balance sur l'Apple TV via AirPlay.


----------

